# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Rare stippels

## Raikkonen

Hallo Mensen
ik heb zojuist last van rode stippels op mijn eikel waneer ik een stijve heb 
waneer ik een stijve heb zie je ze goed en heb der dan geen last van maar als die dan weer slap is jeukt het af en toen 
is dit normaal of voor het groeien ik groei namelijk erg laat :Confused: 

Wie o Wie 
Dankje Alvast AUB

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Zie dat je post alweer van een tijd terug is (zo'n jaar geleden haha).
Maar weet je ondertussen al wat het was? En heb je er nog steeds last van?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

